# this shit has to stop.



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

beckythepig: hello...i have u on my buddy list...have we talked b4
me: hi
me: dunno
me: what's up
beckythepig: nm
beckythepig: u
me: same
me: you have a pic?
beckythepig: no im sorry, 
beckythepig: im becky, whats ur name
me: i probably took you off my buddylist for that then
beckythepig: oh 
beckythepig: my dad wont let me have a pic
beckythepig: im sorry
me: your dad huh
beckythepig: yes
me: how old are you
beckythepig: 12
beckythepig: u?

...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand scene.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 14, 2008)

A-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Oh, that made my night. But probably not yours.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

beckythepig.


_beckythepig_.


----------



## Maverick14120 (Oct 14, 2008)

Who hasn't had that happen sadly. The internet is an amazing place it's literally a fountain of youth. One day you can talk to someone and they're 25 and then a week later they're 16. Even the makeup you buy in the stores don't take off 9-10 years that fast lol.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

Late nights on Fantasy Feeder kinda suck, don't they?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

_yeah_

yeah.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

'scuse me. you're missing a line break.


is this it?


----------



## kayrae (Oct 14, 2008)

i feel your pain


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 14, 2008)

some 15 y/o hit me up via that site and got realllllllllllllly pissy when I told him I wasn't interested in talking dirty with him...or showing him my belly. 

I like them young, I shan't lie, but 15...come on.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, that is a pedophile and I've seen that name around that site before, but apparently that sort of thing isn't worth banning some one for on Fantasy Feeder. They've got some serious mod issues going on there.

It's one thing to be an idiot or a jerk on a website .. that isn't exactly illegal, but this sort of thing can get a site shut down.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 14, 2008)

After reading all that...boy am i glad i dont go to that place!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 14, 2008)

I went once and decided it wasnt really my kinda place..


----------



## troubadours (Oct 14, 2008)

beckythepig: my dad wont let me have a pic

loplol god i love fantasy feeder, did anyone see when the guy posted his grandmas nudes and he was like ~o she is so plump~


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 14, 2008)

troubadours said:


> beckythepig: my dad wont let me have a pic
> 
> did anyone see when the guy posted his grandmas nudes and he was like ~o she is so plump~




NOOOOOO say it aint so!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 14, 2008)

Just don't strip once you're in the kitchen.


That only makes things worse.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

This world is full of sick fucks. Nothing much surprises me anymore but solicitations from teenaged boys always give me the creeps. I get them from time to time on FF and Myspace. I think my saving grace is that I don't hang around either place much. By the time I read their mail they've abandoned the site or been deleted.

Lala, I have nightmares about those Dateline segments for weeks after.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw the gramma nudes... I was in the chat room while the guy was posting them and people were commenting on how inappropriate it was--dude was in there too, though, and got very offended that we didn't appreciate his grandma's nude photos.


----------



## Drive (Oct 14, 2008)

a little off subject but do you guys remember fatnats from back in the day.

I remember as a teenager that site saved my sanity.
mabey im wrong but a site like that for teens seemed like a good idea.
I dunno a place like that for teens again might be whats needed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

I know a few people who've tried to start Yahoo! groups and other sites geared towards younger folks. I don't know how those things hold up since I've never been in any of them. The downside I've heard from one young webmaster is that eventually he reaches 18, 19, 20 and becomes too old for his own group.


----------



## Drive (Oct 14, 2008)

True on the age deal. That also brings up the problem of pedofiles, cause on the net who knows your age.
But what else is there for younger gen but to invade adult site's, its a self replicating problem.
Mabey an adult moderated site with Zero tolerance to adult content. i dunno but i think with as large a community as we have we could come up with somthing to draw the kids away from the more Risque material
and allow them to find others like them selves to speak with in their own age range. sorry if this is a bit off topic the disccusion just made me think we should make an outreach.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

Drive said:


> True on the age deal. That also brings up the problem of pedofiles, cause on the net who knows your age.
> But what else is there for younger gen but to invade adult site's, its a self replicating problem.
> Mabey an adult moderated site with Zero tolerance to adult content. i dunno but i think with as large a community as we have we could come up with somthing to draw the kids away from the more Risque material
> and allow them to find others like them selves to speak with in their own age range. sorry if this is a bit off topic the disccusion just made me think we should make an outreach.



No no, this is good stuff! There's only so long we can stand around screaming for the young wipper snappers to get off our lawns. This seems a natural segway. 

I don't know. Peeking into an adult centered site with pictures and fat women who are more confident about their bodies is pretty hard to resist. Not suggesting that all young fat girls are shame faced and insecure but you have to admit the incidences of confident ones are relatively rare. A young site with no pics and chicks won't hold the same allure I reckon.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I know a few people who've tried to start Yahoo! groups and other sites geared towards younger folks. I don't know how those things hold up since I've never been in any of them. The downside I've heard from one young webmaster is that eventually he reaches 18, 19, 20 and becomes too old for his own group.



That's just the sort of thing that killed Menudo.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 14, 2008)

troubadours said:


> beckythepig: my dad wont let me have a pic
> 
> loplol god i love fantasy feeder, did anyone see when the guy posted his grandmas nudes and he was like ~o she is so plump~



Yes, that was hilarious, and I highly doubt it was his grandmother. 

I will talk to one of the mods about beckythepig, Im sure she will be banned.


----------



## SparkGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

*A lot of times those "kids" are law enforcement officers trying to catch pedophiles.*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *A lot of times those "kids" are law enforcement officers trying to catch pedophiles.*



I'm not so sure Sparkgirl. I could see an officer posing on a teen/kid centered site waiting for someone to contact them but I'm not sure they would go around hitting up random adults saying, "My name is Tara." Would the law really work that way?


----------



## Emma (Oct 14, 2008)

Would you take someone off your buddy list for not having a pic then? I rarely give mine out these days. 

Sucks though when someone turns out to be a kid. I'd hate to see someone get in trouble over shit like that.


----------



## Drive (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> No no, this is good stuff! There's only so long we can stand around screaming for the young wipper snappers to get off our lawns. This seems a natural segway.
> 
> I don't know. Peeking into an adult centered site with pictures and fat women who are more confident about their bodies is pretty hard to resist. Not suggesting that all young fat girls are shame faced and insecure but you have to admit the incidences of confident ones are relatively rare. A young site with no pics and chicks won't hold the same allure I reckon.



True..Flesh is what makes people(teen and adult) squirm.
I just hope that somthing that can create aceptance in teens could subdue the desire for a quick fix and acualy pull them into the community. I think that most teens cant find others to accept there desires and so they resort to just serching for porn or other wank materials because they think that their desires are "weird". 
I mean when i was a teen thats how i felt, I ignore the urge or subdue it and act normaly instead of telling people who i was or what i liked. A teen site wont solve the problem of teen lurkers who just wanna see some flesh but it might help others who just dont know what else to do. i know that there are other sites but if you look up anything tied to FA you will find this site so it goes without saying that we have the power to do somthing.


----------



## SparkGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

*The delicacies and intricacies of entrapment are very debatable when it comes to pediphilia. I've heard many interesting stories about things like this....
* 


LillyBBBW said:


> I'm not so sure Sparkgirl. I could see an officer posing on a teen/kid centered site waiting for someone to contact them but I'm not sure they would go around hitting up random adults saying, "My name is Tara." Would the law really work that way?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> Would you take someone off your buddy list for not having a pic then? I rarely give mine out these days.



In my opinion, there's no excuse to be active in online communities in 2008 and not have a clothed pic that shows your face and who you are clearly. It's just not worth the risk or frustration to engage with someone who can't prove they're who they are.



Ruby Ripples said:


> Yes, that was hilarious, and I highly doubt it was his grandmother.
> 
> I will talk to one of the mods about beckythepig, Im sure she will be banned.



This did not take place on FF, it was via IM, but go nuts.



Drive said:


> a little off subject but do you guys remember fatnats from back in the day.
> 
> I remember as a teenager that site saved my sanity.
> mabey im wrong but a site like that for teens seemed like a good idea.
> I dunno a place like that for teens again might be whats needed.



old school! agreed, seconded. there definitely needs to be a forum for minors to deal with fat sexuality issues prior to 18+. it would have to be moderated judiciously, though. maybe remove any posts containing contact information and disallow private messages. 



Two addenda:

1. I doubt this was a 12 year old and that those were actually pics of those people's grandparents. More likely these are fetishists (ageplay, incest) soliciting others' shocked reactions without proper consent. 

2. I think_ To Catch a Predator_ is the worst thing imaginable and perverts the American justice system and catches the country at its lynch-em worst. Besides the grievous holes in logic and the loophole of cops hiring an independent agency to do their dirty work and avoid charges of entrapment, which is illegal, everyone deserves a fair trial, even those who are guilty. Humiliating someone on television is NOT how you cure or diminish the existence of pedophilia, a mental illness that deserves treatment, especially when the people they catch didn't get to actually _harm anyone_, because their prey didn't actually exist. Those people have _not_ harmed someone and can still be treated. If you think it's entertaining to watch someone, guilty or not guilty, get hanged in public, go back to 1912.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> *A lot of times those "kids" are law enforcement officers trying to catch pedophiles.*



I doubt this "officer" had both the foresight and depth to pose with a moniker demonstrating knowledge of the feeder community, and the incompetence to use "my dad won't let me have a pic" as his best excuse.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> That's just the sort of thing that killed Menudo.


So, you're saying there's an up-side to it then?

-Rusty


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

Rowan said:


> After reading all that...boy am i glad i dont go to that place!





pinkylou said:


> I went once and decided it wasnt really my kinda place..


'sok - it honestly irks me when I see profiles from women on there saying "I'm not really a feedee, but"; you're on FANTASY FEEDER. I know it's difficult to find fat-friendly sites online that don't have scads of "omg how much do you weigh" type losers on it, but still. Wrong site for you. If I get inclined to talk to some of those people, I usually try to send them Dimensions' way.



Drive said:


> a little off subject but do you guys remember fatnats from back in the day.


Shit yes.



LillyBBBW said:


> Peeking into an adult centered site with pictures and fat women who are more confident about their bodies is pretty hard to resist.


It worked for me just fine - I just posted whatever I wanted, shut the fuck up about how old I was, and didn't worry about it till I turned legal. 



CurvyEm said:


> Would you take someone off your buddy list for not having a pic then? I rarely give mine out these days.


Yep.



exile in thighville said:


> In my opinion, there's no excuse to be active in online communities in 2008 and not have a clothed pic that shows your face and who you are clearly. It's just not worth the risk or frustration to engage with someone who can't prove they're who they are.


This.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> 'sok - it honestly irks me when I see profiles from women on there saying "I'm not really a feedee, but"; you're on FANTASY FEEDER. I know it's difficult to find fat-friendly sites online that don't have scads of "omg how much do you weigh" type losers on it, but still. Wrong site for you. If I get inclined to talk to some of those people, I usually try to send them Dimensions' way.
> 
> It worked for me just fine - I just posted whatever I wanted, shut the fuck up about how old I was, and didn't worry about it till I turned legal.



These.

whitetextcan'tjump


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 14, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> beckythepig: hello...i have u on my buddy list...have we talked b4
> me: hi
> me: dunno
> me: what's up
> ...



I think it was probably just a guy looking for some non-consensual role play. I, personally, have run into _far too many_ guys who like to pretend to be female online, often underage, and try to lure you into all sorts of online antics. I think it's dishonest and predatory because you aren't supposed to know about it. It used to be quite common though so I don't see why it wouldn't still happen. On the other hand, if preteens really _are_ hitting on you, good show! You're doing something right. 



exile in thighville said:


> I doubt this "officer" had both the foresight and depth to pose with a moniker demonstrating knowledge of the feeder community, and the incompetence to use "my dad won't let me have a pic" as his best excuse.



I dunno, that sounds like a pretty plausible excuse. I guess I'm just more gullible than your average pedophile. As for the feedie moniker, maybe he was playing the ugly duckling angle? That's a bit of a stretch, but considering how many people are tasked with understanding and infiltrating the world of internet sex. I'm sure the officer or agent involved would play towards his expertise, which very well could be feederism.



Ruby Ripples said:


> Yes, that was hilarious, and I highly doubt it was his grandmother.
> *SNIP*



I dunno, it's possible. Some gals breed young. I have seen the odd GMILF or two in my lifetime.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

Rowan said:


> After reading all that...boy am i glad i dont go to that place!



Agreed!
I don't need more creeps.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys, whats going on in this thread?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 14, 2008)

I just spat out my soup laughing.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 14, 2008)

lawl. 
pedophiles.

I've only ever heard horror stories from fantasyfeeder.....

and I have a hard time navigating the site anyway xD


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 14, 2008)

I have made some good real friends in Fantasy Feeder. Yes there are fakes but there are also some great people and some interesting topics on the forums.

ie. non horror story


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 15, 2008)

good community (finally), poor mods, IMO


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 15, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have made some good real friends in Fantasy Feeder. Yes there are fakes but there are also some great people and some interesting topics on the forums.
> 
> ie. non horror story



Indeed! Though since they started the new chatroom it hasn't really been the same for me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2008)

Divals said:


> Indeed! Though since they started the new chatroom it hasn't really been the same for me.



I can't get in to the new chat room.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 15, 2008)

I got banned from the chat for a week for telling a mod to "respect my toot"


----------



## Ichida (Oct 15, 2008)

Drive said:


> a little off subject but do you guys remember fatnats from back in the day.
> 
> I remember as a teenager that site saved my sanity.
> mabey im wrong but a site like that for teens seemed like a good idea.
> I dunno a place like that for teens again might be whats needed.



Fatnats saved my sanity too. But it was more geared towards stories and just exploring the fact that you weren't alone than hard core gaining or sex, at least when I was there.

I stay away from fantasy feeder but I get some weird people from dims who read my stories and want me to feed them to immobility :doh: so the stupdity isnt limited to one site


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I got banned from the chat for a week for telling a mod to "respect my toot"



I got banned form there too for about a week. It's not hard.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 15, 2008)

I've never gotten banned there because I tend to either lurk or talk to one of the mods who I'm friends with. Or tell the trolls that just because my name starts with 'diva' that doesn't mean I'm a girl or will gain over nine thousand pounds for them.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 16, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Just don't strip once you're in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> That only makes things worse.



lmfao off this really did make my night!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I got banned form there too for about a week. It's not hard.



Ha, what are you in for?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 16, 2008)

What I do like about FF is that they took the (on paper) odd step of including a Real/Fake poll counter on everybody's profile...it's obviously not very scientific, but if you see someone has a high "fake" rating and you look at posts they've put up and they seem really poorly written (or if the poster's supposed to be a woman but the person's writing like an FA pretending to be a woman), you can come to that kind of conclusion on who that person is a lot than otherwise. Hell, even Dims doesn't have that feature, tho the community here seems to do a very good job sniffing out suspect people without that sort of help.


----------



## Mindee (Oct 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> This world is full of sick fucks. Nothing much surprises me anymore but solicitations from teenaged boys always give me the creeps. I get them from time to time on FF and Myspace. I think my saving grace is that I don't hang around either place much. By the time I read their mail they've abandoned the site or been deleted.
> 
> Lala, I have nightmares about those Dateline segments for weeks after.


My husband says that it's every teen-aged boys dream to hook up with an older woman. Of course when he was growing up the closest thing to the internet was a rural telephone multi-party line. Today's internet gives those boys the chance of a lifetime to try and connect. But I agree with you hon..I don't even want them when they're 21, let alone 15. That's one of those things that baffle the hell out of me when you read about some female teacher giving BJs to a 14 year old. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! WHY?? I'm a pretty horny girl, but I wouldn't..not even for the greatest orgasm in all the world risk my nursing license to get it on with a teen-ager. What the hell is going on in these women's minds?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 16, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Ha, what are you in for?



I started a thread calling for folks in MA to get together and start a scene here. Some people responded in favor so rather than clutter up the board I sent out a duplicate message to them naming a time and place. The autobot marked me a spammer and I was promptly banned, so I couldn't read responses or follow up with anyone. I followed the dispute directions in the "you've been banned" message and spent 4 days corresponding with the mods to undo the ban. The grand poobah of the place took his sweet time and I still cant get in to chat to this day.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I started a thread calling for folks in MA to get together and start a scene here. Some people responded in favor so rather than clutter up the board I sent out a duplicate message to them naming a time and place. The autobot marked me a spammer and I was promptly banned, so I couldn't read responses or follow up with anyone. I followed the dispute directions in the "you've been banned" message and spent 4 days corresponding with the mods to undo the ban. The grand poobah of the place took his sweet time and I still cant get in to chat to this day.



Awful mods.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 16, 2008)

Awful system, at that.

I remember back when I was 16 and first dabbling in all this stuff, back when the (now defunct) Stuffed Online used to exist... I nosed around in the under-18 sites and... they just didn't cut it. The factor of having to be so strongly anti-exposure was always like a dark cloud over the place. So I lurked on adult boards and just didn't mention that I was 2 years under the age req.

I never get people who admit to being on these sites illicitly...


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Oct 17, 2008)

Ive had this happen to me about a year ago I got chating to what I thought was an 18 year old bbw who was about 250-300 who added me from 43things, after 3 weeks of talking to her she eventually fesses up shes actually only 14, about 90 pounds and actually only fantasizes about the gain and likes to roleplay it and has no intrest in actually gainning.



Drive said:


> a little off subject but do you guys remember fatnats from back in the day.
> 
> I remember as a teenager that site saved my sanity.
> mabey im wrong but a site like that for teens seemed like a good idea.
> I dunno a place like that for teens again might be whats needed.


there did used to be a teen site, FatTeens.tk or something, but the owner turned out to be a fake, the mod team left and only a few members were left, the site crumbled, there has been a revival attempt since but it failed. 

Personally i used to go on Pawg this was before it turned into the horror it is today, back in its day there were 15-20 active members who would discuss things and a hand full of of other members whod pop in, then they changed the admin and seemingly tried to adult orintate it, the community collapse, the mods went psycho and the place fell into its present state.

there does need to be a teen orientated site but its a tough balance to do as it has to have the whole sexual side of it shown but not let it be insane, as without the sexual aspect no teen will go there.



Drive said:


> True on the age deal. That also brings up the problem of pedofiles, cause on the net who knows your age.
> But what else is there for younger gen but to invade adult site's, its a self replicating problem.
> Mabey an adult moderated site with Zero tolerance to adult content. i dunno but i think with as large a community as we have we could come up with somthing to draw the kids away from the more Risque material
> and allow them to find others like them selves to speak with in their own age range. sorry if this is a bit off topic the disccusion just made me think we should make an outreach.


 this has been talked about on FF aswell as here, the problem is getting the balance of the site right, i think the ba;ance could be done by the use of extremely softcore pictures (I mean underwear shots by that of actual bbws who are legal) then the most important aspect with any place is having a forum with active members, and a moderation team that can accept that alot of people will make mistakes in posting so not be banhappy.



LillyBBBW said:


> I got banned form there too for about a week. It's not hard.


I nearly caused an all out riot there purely by accident, I sparked a huge riot about a small part of my post, Im shocked I wasnt banned for that really.



exile in thighville said:


> Awful mods.


1,000,000 better than the Pawg mods though



Forgotten_Futures said:


> Awful system, at that.
> 
> I remember back when I was 16 and first dabbling in all this stuff, back when the (now defunct) Stuffed Online used to exist... I nosed around in the under-18 sites and... they just didn't cut it. The factor of having to be so strongly anti-exposure was always like a dark cloud over the place. So I lurked on adult boards and just didn't mention that I was 2 years under the age req.
> 
> I never get people who admit to being on these sites illicitly...


yeh I used to lurk around FF, I didnt here for some reason though, probably because it wasnt as well known here as FF


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 17, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Awful system, at that.
> 
> I remember back when I was 16 and first dabbling in all this stuff, back when the (now defunct) Stuffed Online used to exist... I nosed around in the under-18 sites and... they just didn't cut it. The factor of having to be so strongly anti-exposure was always like a dark cloud over the place. So I lurked on adult boards and just didn't mention that I was 2 years under the age req.
> 
> I never get people who admit to being on these sites illicitly...



Well, we only do after the fact. Stuffed was _awesome_. I forgot about that place. Fat Nat's, Stuffed, Fatten Up, Feeder UK and Dims...that was my shit.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stuffedonline eventually became Stuffer31, and we all know my problems with them lol.

I remember there used to be a pedophile about 3 years ago under the screename wannabe100lbs and "her" name was "Kristina" and she was 18 and was completely immobile. One has to wonder if someone is immobile how they can see a keyboard or even use one with fingers too fat to type. I played along until one day this "girl" said she heard a loud bang. I was like what and she goes "Oh, my sister just exploded, she's bigger than me"

Phony, phony, phony.....even at 19 I figured it out that there are fakes in this world.

As for FantasyFeeder, Its the only chatroom i HAVEN'T been banned from. I guess the mods like me or something because I'm pretty much an enforcer over there, I tend to protect the females from the idiots who bellow out across the room "HOW MUCH DO U WEIGHHH"

RubyRipples is right when she says she's made friends over there, so have I. If you can weed out the garbage and are really thick skinned its really not a bad place to be.

The only thing I disagree with is Dan's description of HTCAP....those people do need help and being made fun of on national television for trying to court an underage girl/boy could be the wakeup call they need. The best one was there was like a dude my age and he refused to leave the house and was like "My lifes over anyway, why should I come out?" The cops had to come in and haul him off.

There are predators, phonies, freaks and any label you can think of out there, but you just have to wade through it to get to the good people.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I remember there used to be a pedophile about 3 years ago under the screename wannabe*100*lbs and "her" name was "Kristina" and she was 18 and was completely immobile. One has to wonder if someone is immobile how they can see a keyboard or even use one with fingers too fat to type. I played along until one day this "girl" said she heard a loud bang. I was like what and she goes *"Oh, my sister just exploded, she's bigger than me"*



I got a good 30 second laugh out of those two things.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, the Exploding Sister Reality Check.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> I got a good 30 second laugh out of those two things.



well the first one was an accident typo, I meant to put Wannabe1000lbs. The second one is 100 percent authentic frontier bullshit. "oh my sister just exploded" its been 3 years and i still get a kick out of it. 

I'm no stranger to the fantasy, but when you try to pass it off as a reality, not gonna work.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the nonchalant tone really sells the fantasy.

"Oh yeah, my sister just died because her gastrointestinal tract ruptured, allowing deadly bacteria to infect her vital organs...is this doing anything for you or should I take my top off?"


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> I think the nonchalant tone really sells the fantasy.
> 
> "Oh yeah, my sister just died because her gastrointestinal tract ruptured, allowing deadly bacteria to infect her vital organs...is this doing anything for you or should I take my top off?"



lol I don't think "she" was talking about a simple gastrointestinal rupture when she said she heard a "loud bang". Apparently when her sister "exploded" she meant Leprechaun 3 as upposed to David Von Erich


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 18, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The only thing I disagree with is Dan's description of HTCAP....those people do need help and being made fun of on national television for trying to court an underage girl/boy could be the wakeup call they need. The best one was there was like a dude my age and he refused to leave the house and was like "My lifes over anyway, why should I come out?" The cops had to come in and haul him off.



The mentally disabled do not need a "wake up call," they need treatment. Case in point: one of those "my life's over anyway" types committed suicide (http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15592444). He had the right to a lawyer and treatment and privacy at that...let the court pronounce him a sex offender to be publicly known after a trial takes place.

What the show does is 100% illegal. Police officers for instance, are NOT allowed to pose as a minor to ensnare someone to have sex with them. This is called "entrapment," which is illegal. The police get around this for the show by giving a group called Perverted Justice, who are not officers, the right to act as officers and "trap" the perpetrators for them and manipulate a confession on camera by way of shock and humiliation, which is why you have police waiting OUTSIDE the house. It _is_ a perversion of the justice system, ironically. For more on the show's flawed legality, this article exposes a bunch: http://www.rollingstone.com/news/st..._a_predator_is_nbcs_primetime_dragnet_the_new


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> The mentally disabled do not need a "wake up call," they need treatment. Case in point: one of those "my life's over anyway" types committed suicide (http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15592444). He had the right to a lawyer and treatment and privacy at that...let the court pronounce him a sex offender to be publicly known after a trial takes place.
> 
> What the show does is 100% illegal. Police officers for instance, are NOT allowed to pose as a minor to ensnare someone to have sex with them. This is called "entrapment," which is illegal. The police get around this for the show by giving a group called Perverted Justice, who are not officers, the right to act as officers and "trap" the perpetrators for them and manipulate a confession on camera by way of shock and humiliation, which is why you have police waiting OUTSIDE the house. It _is_ a perversion of the justice system, ironically. For more on the show's flawed legality, this article exposes a bunch: http://www.rollingstone.com/news/st..._a_predator_is_nbcs_primetime_dragnet_the_new



No one 'ensnared' anyone. A representative from an agency created a profile in which he said he was 13 years old and then sat. Before long he was solicited. SOLICITED. By adults. Creating a false profile is not illegal. Those men weren't just sitting there minding his own business only to be accosted by an undercover agency posing a s a child. This man was online in a kids forum looking at profiles and hailing kids that lived within driving distance. Too bad, so sad. 

Pedophiles can not be rehabilitated, I thought everyone knew that. Lucky for you being an FA is not illegal. Niether is being a feeder. When you're rehabilitated from this mental disability let us know.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Pedophiles can not be rehabilitated, I thought everyone knew that. Lucky for you being an FA is not illegal. Niether is being a feeder. When you're rehabilitated from this mental disability let us know.



It's not the pedophilia you can erase, it's the danger. Tons of medications diminish libido as a side effect, why not look into one to primarily do just that? Pedophiles do not have the right to have intercourse with their preferred objects of desire anyway, why not treat them so they won't want to? I'm a firm believer in chemical castration. People don't just become born deserving to go to prison because of a predilection for children. You're right that I can't do anything about being a feeder, but if I wanted to medicate myself to remove my sex drive, I could. Everyone deserves a shot a conscientious life. I'm not saying these people don't belong in facilities if needed, but prisons overcrowded as is and only serve to hold more people, not cure them. What we need is to go to the root of the predilection and research what causes pedophilia and remove it scientifically or artificially.

Look how many pedophiles attack minors. Do you really think there aren't thousands more who just don't have the metier for rape or deception? If this many are caught and reported everyday, just imagine how many have it that won't commit the crime. I do believe there is a willingness to escape something beyond their control, but this is admittedly an issue few politicians will touch.

If you read the RS article, Perverted Justice DOES try to pull in people after they've already expressed a change of heart. And no matter how you look at it, it's no sideshow for entertainment.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> It's not the pedophilia you can erase, it's the danger. Tons of medications diminish libido as a side effect, why not look into one to primarily do just that? Pedophiles do not have the right to have intercourse with their preferred objects of desire anyway, why not treat them so they won't want to? I'm a firm believer in chemical castration. People don't just become born deserving to go to prison because of a predilection for children. You're right that I can't do anything about being a feeder, but if I wanted to medicate myself to remove my sex drive, I could. Everyone deserves a shot a conscientious life. I'm not saying these people don't belong in facilities if needed, but prisons overcrowded as is and only serve to hold more people, not cure them. What we need is to go to the root of the predilection and research what causes pedophilia and remove it scientifically or artificially.



If those men on Dateline were on a site researching medications to induce chemical castration I could see. They were in kiddie land though trolling for kids. How are you going to rehabilitate a crafty online predator who poses as a daycare center employee by day? People who try to get help should be commended and encouraged. People who prey on children should be captured and prosecuted.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> If those men on Dateline were on a site researching medications to induce chemical castration I could see. They were in kiddie land though trolling for kids. How are you going to rehabilitate a crafty online predator who poses as a daycare center employee by day? People who try to get help should be commended and encouraged. People who prey on children should be captured and prosecuted.



I agree with you to an extent, but the logistics are fuzzy. The men on Dateline are preying on _fictional children_; their victims didn't exist, and they didn't get to harm anyone. Would they have? Probably. But they didn't, and should at least be offered rehab if it's believed to exist, some kind of alternative. Pedophilia isn't the sort of thing you confide in a family member, I'd imagine, and an expose might shake the person into reality, as Hayes said, though no one deserves televised humilation. There just aren't enough interventions that could happen between the act and being locked up. The tough part of stopping these people is I just fail to see the preventative measures.

I'm not conclusive on this issue, but I wish there was more willingness to do something about the anthill rather than rounding up the ants so to speak. And the attitudes seem to stop before that risky discussion. People don't want their tax dollars going to coddling pedophiles. But I think in the end it saves lives.


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

IMO,pedophiles,rapists,molesters can not be rehabilitated.Even when given medication that mental drive is still there.They find themselves still behaving in predatory behavior.It's in their brains.Why they are released on probation or parole is beyond me.Let me clarify that I'm sure there are people who have controlled their behavior but they are few and far between.

Anything that can save a child from the horrors of rape or molestation,is ok with me.The predator is not worried about the childs rights,why should the police worry about involving a third party to stop these people.You open yourself up because you can't control yourself.The guys who come in saying I knew this was going to happen and yet do it anyway.Compulsion.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 19, 2008)

steely said:


> IMO,pedophiles,rapists,molesters can not be rehabilitated.Even when given medication that mental drive is still there.They find themselves still behaving in predatory behavior.It's in their brains.Why they are released on probation or parole is beyond me.Let me clarify that I'm sure there are people who have controlled their behavior but they are few and far between.



Well, I always thought so, too...but the Rolling Stone article to which Dan posted a link says that the recidivism rate of child sex offenders is the lowest among felons. So, food for thought.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 20, 2008)

I find that hard to believe. Given how addicting some experienced friends have said sex can be... you'd have to have your drive squashed down or you would *never* be free of that.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Well, I always thought so, too...but the Rolling Stone article to which Dan posted a link says that the recidivism rate of child sex offenders is the lowest among felons. So, food for thought.


Doesn't surprise me.
Most incidents are intra-family or at the least perpetrated against someone known to the perpetrator, rather than against strangers (contrary to media portrayals). Therefore, once there's law enforcement intervention, the number of potential victims decreases drastically (as everyone around the perpetrator is aware of the situation and acts accordingly). 

-Rusty


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I find that hard to believe. Given how addicting some experienced friends have said sex can be... you'd have to have your drive squashed down or you would *never* be free of that.



Agreed. A large number of child sex offense cases are commited by some curious young boy toodling around with his cousin or a 19 year old dating a 15 year old or some such thing. You can be charged as a sex offender for pissing in public. Level 1 sex offenders are less likely to do it again. Psychiatric professionals agree however that the type of person who would troll the internet or the streets looking to entice kids cannot be cured. Harboring desires is one thing. Acting on it takes a special kind of fcuked up.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Agreed. A large number of child sex offense cases are commited by some curious young boy toodling around with his cousin or a 19 year old dating a 15 year old or some such thing. You can be charged as a sex offender for pissing in public. Level 1 sex offenders are less likely to do it again. Psychiatric professionals agree however that the type of person who would troll the internet or the streets looking to entice kids cannot be cured. Harboring desires is one thing. Acting on it takes a special kind of fcuked up.



If I can be charged as a sex offender, that's the last time I take a leak outside McDonalds no matter how horrible the bathrooms are lol.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Oct 20, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Agreed. A large number of child sex offense cases are commited by some curious young boy toodling around with his cousin or a 19 year old dating a 15 year old or some such thing. You can be charged as a sex offender for pissing in public. Level 1 sex offenders are less likely to do it again. Psychiatric professionals agree however that the type of person who would troll the internet or the streets looking to entice kids cannot be cured. Harboring desires is one thing. Acting on it takes a special kind of fcuked up.



But psychiatrists don't agree that pedophiles can't be treated. I know that people love to go on about how they're horrible incurable monsters, but I think that kind of rhetoric does more harm than good. I think that it's better for everyone, both kids and potential sex offenders, if we make it easier for them to seek treatment before they act.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 20, 2008)

Poncedeleon said:


> But psychiatrists don't agree that pedophiles can't be treated. I know that people love to go on about how they're horrible incurable monsters, but I think that kind of rhetoric does more harm than good. I think that it's better for everyone, both kids and potential sex offenders, if we make it easier for them to seek treatment before they act.



There needs to be belief and research in the treatment or it won't stop. You can't change what someone's attracted to, but you can educate their conscience and lower their sex drive, I'm sure of that much.

One thing that makes me sick is the incarceration of Max Hardcore, a figure I'd never heard of until recently, who made extreme videos with 18+ girls made to appear younger. It is fucked up that people would go after someone creating a legal alternative to kiddie porn, regardless of how loathsome he or his work is. That's some Iraq /= Afghanistan shit. His conviction saddens me greatly about Americans who can't differentiate their disgust from their judgment.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 21, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> There needs to be belief and research in the treatment or it won't stop. You can't change what someone's attracted to, but you can educate their conscience and lower their sex drive, I'm sure of that much.
> 
> One thing that makes me sick is the incarceration of Max Hardcore, a figure I'd never heard of until recently, who made extreme videos with 18+ girls made to appear younger. It is fucked up that people would go after someone creating a legal alternative to kiddie porn, regardless of how loathsome he or his work is. That's some Iraq /= Afghanistan shit. His conviction saddens me greatly about Americans who can't differentiate their disgust from their judgment.



Not to segue into a different topic, but that's a similar argument to whether or not violent video games really are bad. Many view them as a form of catharsis - a harmless (all you're killing is strings of numbers) way to vent normal human behavioral triggers. Others view it as a way to cultivate those same triggers.

More than once I've been told, personally, that masturbation increases hormone levels in the bloodstream, which one would think would increase libido. However, I only ever have erotic dreams if it's been too long since I last masturbated. I take that to mean that, yes, masturbation - or any form of release - is in fact a sort of pressure relief valve, rather than a catalyst. I would think giving sexual undesirables (such as pedophiles) any sort of fantasy to sink their desires into would therefore be a positive thing...


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 21, 2008)

The group is an assortment of Genesis-loving fatsos from Texas, introverted copywriters from Wisconsin, and New York nightclub doorgirls, with a dedicated core of West Coast anarchist tech geeks and gamers in their twenties and thirties.

"Genesis-loving fatsos from Texas". -I suppose that the author thought that all three of these were slams. Probably there an awful lot of people who would forcefully proclaim that there is nothing wrong with loving Genesis or being from Texas. There would probably be fewer, in the American population at large, who would argue that there is nothing wrong with being a fatso.
Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 21, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Well, we only do after the fact. Stuffed was _awesome_. I forgot about that place. Fat Nat's, Stuffed, Fatten Up, Feeder UK and Dims...that was my shit.



I too remember these...


----------

